# Merge multiple plugins into one folder under export drop down menu



## duceduc (Nov 9, 2013)

I have photomatix plugin installed on LR5.2. Photomatix also created another plugin (merge to 32 bit) you can get separately as well. Is there a way I can have both plugins installed in one folder within the module folder? Under the export drop down menu, I see two separate folders which I find to be cumbersome. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum If you check in preferences, you will find the location of your presets folders  Open that location in Explorer and then with LR closed, open the folder named "Export Presets".    There may be several subfolders listed In these sub folders will be the Presets themselves  Each file will have a named and the extension "lrtemplate".  Find those that relate to the Photomatix plugins and drag them into a common folder.  Re start LR and you should see everything tidy.   If you don't find both plugins, it is because Photomatix has written one of them in the LR Lightroom Presets folder which may be more difficult to locate.


----------



## duceduc (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I was able to locate the 'export presets' folder you are referring too, however, it maybe harder than I thought. There are no folders for photomatix within this folder. The .lrtemplate for both of the photomatix plugins are located in the module folder in each separate subfolders of it's plugin. In addition, both of the .lrtemplates are named the same, 'photomatix.lrtemplate'


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2013)

It looks like you might have to iive with Photomatix's obfuscation.


----------

